# Really bad back pain (like it hurts to walk) need some advice now!



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a sharp pain in lower left side of my back. I have had it for several weeks now (this is the 5th) it hurts to even walk up stairs or get up from a sitting possition. i am not sure what caused it but it could have been a) a very heavy back pack, b) falling a lot on my bike c) failed 360 attempts d) running xc e) more falling on my skimm board and I think it is a combination of the above. 

I went to the docter and she said it was a torn muscle in the back and perscribed me 800mg of IVpofin (i am only 14). She said i would be better in a week. but that was TWO weeks ago. I am in pain constantly. i sighned up for physical theropy for next week. But that is so far away.

I don't really want to take my medicine as all it does is realve the pain, and if I am at school and the pain is gone i will probably start moving around and using my back more than I should be.
Does anyone have any advice?
Maybe some streaches? Anything to help me out?


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

Take the meds as prescribed use ICE and call your Dr. She needs to know. People often comment that taking pain killers doesn't heal the injury but that isn't always true. Muscle can spasm after being injured as a way of guarding or protecting you from further injury yes, but that same spasm can cause you great and very unnecessary pain. (I'm making a guess that this could be part of your problem) You're to young to be in this much pain for so long; contact your Doc bro and don't be afraid of a little ibuprofen, in moderation it works very well.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

road dirt said:


> Take the meds as prescribed use ICE and call your Dr. She needs to know. People often comment that taking pain killers doesn't heal the injury but that isn't always true. Muscle can spasm after being injured as a way of guarding or protecting you from further injury yes, but that same spasm can cause you great and very unnecessary pain. (I'm making a guess that this could be part of your problem) You're to young to be in this much pain for so long; contact your Doc bro and don't be afraid of a little ibuprofen, in moderation it works very well.


yeah, I agree.....you're too young to be in this much pain for so long

you should get a full suspension bike if you don't already have one

also, you may want to buy a seat with gel padding or with springs

suspension seatposts are also helpful. I've got a rock shox seatpost 27.2 diameter that's for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

urbanfreerider said:


> I am in pain constantly.


http://www.bigbackpain.com/muscle-injuries.html

This says 6-8 weeks for moderate tear. Good luck.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

the doc said 1-2 weeks, but whatever.

Anyway yesterday I took my pills and It didn't hurt so i thought I was fine so i started messing around on my bike and the next morning it hurt like the worst its ever hurten before.

I don't know what to do. Its controlling my life.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Muscle tears take a long while. I tore a muscle in my shoulder that took a year to heal properly.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Ibuprofen is an anti-inflammatory, as well as pain reliever. Take it whether it hurts or not. 

Keep your hamstrings stretched to keep tension off your back.

Either get a deep tissue massage or find a hot tub with jets and beat the hell out of where it hurts daily. This will increase blood flow, reduce the pain causing spasm/tension and improve healing.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Actualy i was just in the hot tub tonight. It felt good but when i got out I felt even wors than before I got in. I am going to start taking the medicine more regularly now. (every 8 1/2 hours or so) So that might help. I just don't want to be feeling good and all of the sudden start exersizing and get it back again. I am supposed to get back into Cross Country on monday but I don't think it is possible at all. It hurts just sitting here!

Crap, just crap... This sucks major.

Anything else I can do? I am sceduald for physical theropy on thursday but that is still a long way away. Anything else I can do now that will help it?


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

Use Ice. 20 minutes on 20 minutes off then repeat. Large store bought cold packs that are refreezable work really well. Be careful with the hot tub. Yes, you do increase blood flow but also increase inflamation. It's kind of a double edge sword. Stay with the IB every 7-8 hrs. Taking Calcium and Magnesium every night before bed can aid as a very helpful muscle relaxant without any side affects. Your body needs both regardless of injury. 

I feel your pain kid. It's awful.


----------

